# 1947 Schwinn Autocycle $1500 Nice original



## kreika (Mar 6, 2018)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/d/1947-schwinn-autocycle/6516999338.html


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2018)

Nice pics... not mine.
Looking at an original paint 1947 schwinn with drum brake and horn and light and all work! Rides amazing with San Francisco license plate! 
Pleas call or text (707)478-714Five


----------

